# Is this our own pshoe64?



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that this is pretty kewl. What a way to present slot cars to your youth. Nice work Paul Shoemaker.

https://sites.google.com/site/wrrsp...2012-racing-to-the-future-state-championships

Please have a read.

Again Great work.

Rob


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice work professor pshoe!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Two thumbs up!!! Great work Paul. A real benefit to the community. You and your "crew" are to be commended for al the time and effort you obviously put into this event.

Next project...a slot car show big enough to fill Rupp Arena!

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW, nice job on getting the kids involved. and by the looks of the entries and precision that was involved in the judging portion, they certainly did try their hardest to put together winning entries. 
keep it alive.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> I think that this is pretty kewl. What a way to present slot cars to your youth. Nice work Paul Shoemaker.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/wrrsp...2012-racing-to-the-future-state-championships
> 
> ...


that was pretty darn cool i wish they did that when i was in school.

wheelz63


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

AWESOME! Kudos to you and your crew!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

That would be me and my crew! We start up again this year in November and will visit 8 sites across the state in 2-1/2 weeks. That's out recruiting efforts introducing the program to students and teachers. We'll see around 6000 students in November. Each school can have 2 students participate in the state program in March. This year I'm working on getting more 1:1 cars and drivers at the event so the students can see the use of Science, Technology, Engineering and Math (STEM) in real race cars and how that applies to their slot cars. We are in talks with the NHRA, NASCAR and I have 2 dirt trackers and a couple of classic dragsters. Turns out my neighbor (about a mile away, I am in the country) has an original 1964 Dodge Ramcharger and a sweet pro-stock 71 Dodge Dart. He is seeing what he can do to get both cars to Rupp Arena in March. 

If you ever get the chance to get kids involved in slots, jump in and get it started. It's truly cool to get that next generation of slot-heads involved. And we are getting about a 30-70 split getting the girls involved too. And they are WAAAAY competitive!!!! Keeps the boys on their toes! 

Thanks for the support guys! We are post links to HT for the students get ideas and tips. You help more than you know! The site that was linked has the last 4 years of the events along with our plans for 2013. I have 8 other states using the program and 2 countries. Hey! learning can be fun! Cars, racing, slots, what more do you need???

-Paul


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wheelz63 said:


> that was pretty darn cool i wish they did that when i was in school.
> 
> wheelz63


did they have school when you where little?? lol


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> did they have school when you where little?? lol


I don't know about the rest of you, but we had to walk to the slot car shop... in the snow.... against the wind.... uphill.... both ways!

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

barefoot


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Paul,

Yep it's a Blast to get kids involved with slot cars or anything else that keeps their attention!!

Nice job on this Huge project of fun and racing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Vrooooooooooooooooooom...zilla


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very cool, I bet the instructors & people helping out had just as much fun as the kids did

Great job, I still have the Tyco Corvette I won as a champion in a road course competition, in a very similar program when I was in middle school. Great memories of that event, and I bet these kids will treasure the opportunity they had as well. 

And yes there were schools back then and we also had all the other things mentioned that hindered getting too the slot car shop, but we had rain added in as well.

Boosted


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but we had to walk to the slot car shop... in the snow.... against the wind.... uphill.... both ways!
> 
> -Paul


Paul, at least you had shoes. We made the same walk without them....

BTW, very fine contribution in getting slots out there, well done.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

great! just great!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Shoe B. Famous


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

We have recruited a couple of teachers in the state, that have taken this to the next level in their schools. They have set up drag strips and working with me and some others, built up lesson plans for math (learning gear ratios, tire diameters and estimating max speed at X distance) and science (electromagnetic motors, gravity/magnetism, and how weight effects performance). They even put together a concours/customizing lesson for art. The program is only as good as the teachers and organizers make it. I am very fortunate to have some great participants at all levels. We actually started out as a substitute event when a solar-powered race car couldn't attend. Now we are a championship event that draws a ton of attention to alternate ways to teach kids and have fun doing it.

-Paul

Oh! Is this a legitimate excuse for not getting my customizing projects finished?????:freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Paul, not excuse!
excellent reason!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Yep, very same Paul and I have dialogue back and forth as to how to possibly get the program started at the school I work at in NJ.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

pshoe64 said:


> *******
> 
> Oh! Is this a legitimate excuse for not getting my customizing projects finished?????:freak:


....and I 'spose yer dog ate yer homework. 

Yeah, looken' an awful lot like an incomplete Paul. You'll have to stay after.


----------

